# Galaxy Note 3 RAM



## Jeff C (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone notice that is has less than 3GB RAM and is always running up to capacity even after closing apps and processes?Any ideas?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Just like all Android devices some RAM is allocated to various hardware like the GPU and is unavailable to the system.


----------



## flyers2114 (Jul 27, 2011)

It is still fast as shit. . It's just android allocation like stated above... No worries unless it slows down on ya

sent from me


----------



## ncscrnwrtr (Feb 9, 2012)

After debloating and running Greenify, I am usually at 1.25 - 1.50 GB free memory.


----------



## LuckyAndroid (Apr 8, 2013)

*After debloating and running Greenify, I am usually at 1.25 - 1.50 GB free memory. *

Same here


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Who here doesn't understand that free memory doesn't do anything and doesn't improve performance? It's the same crap we had to get old Windows XP users over..... want free memory? Lay a stick of ram on your desk, there free memory. Want your system to run faster and actually use your memory for good? Welcome to Windows 7. Stop worrying about free memory. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> Who here doesn't understand that free memory doesn't do anything and doesn't improve performance? It's the same crap we had to get old Windows XP users over..... want free memory? Lay a stick of ram on your desk, there free memory. Want your system to run faster and actually use your memory for good? Welcome to Windows 7. Stop worrying about free memory. Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


In short, unused memory is wasted memory.


----------

